# Swedish: übermenschlich



## Olwe

I'm trying to translate the phrase "Mensch sein ist übermenschlich" into Swedish. Google says "Att vara människa är övermänskligt." Second, third opinions? It's for a poem. . . .


----------



## Tjahzi

That's a decent translation. Another alternative would be _Det är övermänskiligt att vara människa _or _Att vara människa är en övermänsklig uppgift_ (_Es ist übermenschlich, Mensch zu sein _and_ Mensch zu sein ist eine übermenschliche Aufgabe _respectively.) Personally, I'd go with the latter, despite it being the furthest from the original (literally speaking).


Also, please do note that you are requested to state the target language of your question in the topic title.


----------



## Olwe

Would _Att vara människa är övermänsklig, _be all right? I'd like it pithy, like the German "Mensch sein ist übermenschlich."


----------



## Tjahzi

If you add the required _-t_ to turn the adjective into an adverb, yes. 

_Att vara människa är övermänsklig*t*._


----------



## utmarker

I don't think that sounds very poetic, though. Perhaps because you lose the symmetry "Mensch-mensch(lich)" in Swedish.
I would rather have: "Du måste vara övermänniska för att vara människa" or "Att vara människa är att vara övermänniska" or maybe "Att agera mänskligt är övermänskligt".

But that's only my personal view of course.


----------



## etaro

utmarker said:


> I don't think that sounds very poetic, though. Perhaps because you lose the symmetry "Mensch-mensch(lich)" in Swedish.
> I would rather have: "Du måste vara övermänniska för att vara människa" or "Att vara människa är att vara övermänniska" or maybe "Att agera mänskligt är övermänskligt".
> 
> But that's only my personal view of course.




Du lägger in en hel del ord i översättningen som inte finns i det tyska.

I would say a Swede would say "Det är övermäsnkligt att vara människa" rather than "Att vara människa är övermänskligt". Both are grammatically correct though.


----------



## BlueSuede

"Mensch sein ist übermenschlich" - "Att vara människa är övermänskligt" eller "Det är övermänskligt att vara människa", jag förstår faktiskt inte själva innebörden...

Innebär det att det inte finns några normalmänskliga människor?

Jag kan tänka mej att en apa kan tänka "Att vara människa är att vara överaplig" om dom nu alls kan tänka i mänskligt språk, men att vara övermänsklig det är att inte vara mänsklig alls. Vad är det att vara övermänskligt? Att vara gud? Fattar inte...

Eller så betyder 'övermänskligt' inget annat än 'svårt', då blir betydelsen "Det är svårt att vara människa". Är det det? Knappast. Nyfödda barn tycker knappast det är det minsta svårt att vara människa, det är ju bara att ... vara, eller hur?

Så vad betyder själva meningen? Nåt filosofiskt som övergår mitt förstånd? Någon djup sanning som inte alls är avsedd att analyseras? Nån floskel, påkommen för att imponera på brudar? Eller bara ord som staplas på varandra?

Men helt klart "Att vara människa är övermänskligt" är helt och fullt korrekt grammatiskt.


----------



## JohanIII

Eftersom det här är ett poem vill jag tillägga varianten "Övermänskligt, att människa vara".
Och det är ju mycket lättare att rimma på "vara".

ABER: Det här kräver ju mer språkkänsla att använda.
I princip behöver man vända på den naturliga språkföljden även på andra ställen för att detta inte ska sticka ut.
Men det gör å andra sidan att även andra strofer får lättare rim.

BlueSwede: ja, jag tror det reflekterar en allmän klagan.
Det är synd om människorna, som Indras dotter sa i Strindbergs Drömspel. Nära poesi.


----------



## BlueSuede

> BlueSwede: ja, jag tror det reflekterar en allmän klagan.
> Det är synd om människorna, som Indras dotter sa i Strindbergs Drömspel. Nära poesi.


Det krävs en häftig tolkning för att förstås som den är avsedd. Dess betydelse, såsom den formulerats, är paradoxal.

Olwe, varifrån är den tyska frasen funnen?


----------



## Olwe

från mig! Unfortunately, my Swedish is only to the 3rd chapter of Swedish 101.


----------



## LilianaB

Do you want to use this expression as a separate phrase, or within a poem? If you want to use it in a poem, it would be good to provide the surrounding lines, so the pattern of the poem could be seen.


----------



## Olwe

"John Bauer's Death on Lake Vättern . . . mänskligt är övermänskligt" is the title of my poem. This is similar to Werner Herzog's film with the title "Jeder für sich und Gott gegen alle . . . the Caspar Hauser Enigma." It runs a description and a philosophical statement together. My problem is that "Mensch sein ist übermenschlich" is perfect -- just that perfect German pithiness -- but not Swedish. Since the poem is a fanciful version of John Bauer's death, I want it in Swedish.


----------



## LilianaB

Will the rest of the poem be in Swedish as well? The German phrase was created by Nietzsche, if am not mistaken, or at least the idea, if not the exact phrase. Are you looking just for the title for your poems, or this phrase will be repeated somewhere within the body of the poem as well?


----------



## bicontinental

Tjahzi said:


> If you add the required _-t_ to turn the adjective into an adverb, yes.
> 
> _Att vara människa är övermänsklig*t*._



Hi Tjahzi!
just a teeny tiny comment:
In the above sentence I would say that _övermänsklig*t*_ is a predicate adjective to the subject (_att vara människa_) and not an adverb...


----------



## utmarker

etaro said:


> Du lägger in en hel del ord i översättningen som inte finns i det tyska.
> 
> I would say a Swede would say "Det är övermäsnkligt att vara människa" rather than "Att vara människa är övermänskligt". Both are grammatically correct though.



Möjligen, men jag visste inte om det var den poetiska formen eller det absoluta innehållet som var det väsentliga. Jag tycker fortfarande att "Det är övermäsnkligt att vara människa" låter ganska kanslispråkligt för att vara poesi, men våra öron är väl konstruerade annorlunda när det gäller vad som är poetiskt eller ej.


----------



## Olwe

The phrase "Mensch sein ist übermenschlich" was created by me 3 days ago. But yes, it seems so obvious and simple that perhaps someone else came up with it before. My MSIÜ comes from my affinities to/understanding of German/English Romanticism, especially Novalis, Tieck, Wordsworth, et al. I guess it could be construed as Nietzschean, but that's not my intention. The poem is in English, my mother tongue.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. So, the Swedish phrase will serve just as a title of an English poem? (Just for special effects)


----------



## Olwe

Yes, it's just in the title, similar to the Herzog title.


----------



## hanne

Everyone is reminded to please keep the discussion in this thread in English, as the OP hasn't indicated to be comfortable with Swedish. Thank you.


----------



## LilianaB

I think I like the most _övermänsligt, att människa vara _as a title. I am just not sure about the comma -- what to do with it in the title. Maybe it can stay. I am not sure if it will be needed in a title.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Probably not what you are after: _Människans liv är övermänskligt_


----------



## BlueSuede

> I think I like the most _övermänsligt, att människa vara _as a title.


Or perhaps "_övermänskligt, *det* att människa vara_".

But still, it sounds very german to place the "vara" last. Like 'kanslisvenska'. Poetic, well perhaps, but still...

The alternative could be "_övermänskligt, det att vara människa"_. Less german anyway.


----------



## JohanIII

Right, LilianaB.

Hmm, on second thought, then, I'd say it instantly conveys the pause needed for a poetic reading (so, it's not grammatically required).
Now, if it looks stranger to the intended audience, then I'd have no problem with removing it.

That being said (and intended for the lone-standing phrase), in this context, with some preceding words in English, it's not a bad idea to skip the comma.

My Swedish comment above is also largely moot, as the words are intended as just a part of a title.


----------

